# How to disable auto record feature (DVR 921)



## netghozt (Jan 12, 2005)

Hello Guys, 
The 921 keep recording shows i don't like. Is there a way to disable this feature. I can't seem to find how to do this anywhere in the users manual.

Thank You.


----------



## nuts4scuba (Jan 11, 2003)

netghozt said:


> Hello Guys,
> The 921 keep recording shows i don't like. Is there a way to disable this feature. I can't seem to find how to do this anywhere in the users manual.
> 
> Thank You.


The 921 should only record shows that you have selected. Select menu and then timers, from there you should be able to delete any shows you don't want recorded.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

This isn't a Tivo; it doesn't record anything you don't explicitly tell it to record. Unless you've setup a bunch of recurring timers, you shouldn't be getting anything recorded other than events you have actually scheduled to record.

Are you sure it's not someone else in the house scheduling recordings?


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's a possible long shot for the new member.....

Remote RF conflict? Does the 921 do other things you don't expect it to do?

PS: The new Pro Remote (522, 921, 811), will not conflict with the RF of the older remotes.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Certainly possible a neighbor is using the same remote address as you as well. If you're using remote address 1, I'd change it (procedure has been posted here many times, and is in the user manual).


----------

